# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  ADs work! (as if we didnt already know that .....)

## Paula

https://news.sky.com/story/antidepre...gests-11261327

----------


## S deleted

Really surprised about Ami and Mirtz being most effective when then are rarely used nowadays just as an antidepressant with SSRIs being the go to drugs and Fluoxetine being the most popular and apparently according to that report one of the least effective! Lends more sway to the argument about how drugs companies are controlling the market and GPs are prescribing in alliance with them.

----------


## Paula

Of course, everyone reacts differently so what works for one may not work for another

----------


## Jaquaia

That just really annoys me. 21 commonly used ADs yet my GP is stumped after 8?

----------


## Paula

> That just really annoys me. 21 commonly used ADs yet my GP is stumped after 8?


Exactly what has been  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ing me off about your care!

----------


## Suzi

^^ What she says!

----------


## Angie

Jaq print a list of them off and take them two him and say erm there more than the 8 you have let me try see what he says

----------


## Suzi

That's what I was thinking too - take a copy of that article and just say "I've seen this and I was wondering if we could try something else as the secondary services won't see me....."

----------

